# Wiener Vape - Taviro: Who has stock in PTA?



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/2/19)

Wiener Vape - Taviro: Who has stock in PTA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/2/19)

Tagging @Rooigevaar 
Perhaps he can advise

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (25/2/19)

Silver said:


> Tagging @Rooigevaar
> Perhaps he can advise



Thanks @Silver already sorted in a different tread

Reactions: Like 1


----------

